# Sensas Feederrute Long Cast 390 - Medium/Heavy



## kl-angelsport.de (14. März 2016)

*KL-Angelsport*
*Angebot*







Sensas Feederrute Long Cast 390 - Medium/Heavy
89,99 € statt 184,99€*

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/sensas-feederrute-long-cast-390-medium/heavy.html

*inkl Steuer, zzgl. Versand; Versandkostenfrei ab 200,-€ Bestellsumme in DE





​


----------

